# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Bar đẳng cấp nhất Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

*Trải nghiệm phong cách bar hiện đại*

_Nếu bạn là người yêu thích sự sôi động trong âm nhạc thì bar_ _Nexttop Club__  là một điểm đến lý tưởng. Nơi đây trong số những quán bar đạt chuẩn giải trí cao cấp dành cho giới trẻ tại Hà Nội._  
 

_Tọa lạc tại số 2 Hoàng Minh Giám – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội, quán bar_ _Nexttop Club__  là một trong những nhà hàng bar sang trọng và bậc nhất tại Hà Nội. Nơi  đây được biết đến với chất lượng phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và là nơi hội  tụ của những DJ đến từ khắp nơi ._  __
 __
 

_Đẳng cấp bar cho giới trẻ_ _Nexttop Club__ hoạt động với phương châm mang đến cho khách hàng những__trải nghiệm_ _mới  lạ và thú vị mỗi tuần. Nơi đây đã trở thành điểm hẹn của những người  yêu thích phong cách bar sành điệu, sang trọng và đầy sự đẳng cấp hàng  đêm._  
 
 


_Điều nổi bật nhất của bar_ _Nexttop Club__  là hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng hiện đại chuyên nghiệp; sân khấu hoành  tráng, thiết kế đẹp mắt. Tất cả đều nhằm vào mục đích thỏa mãn cho tất  cả những ai ngồi trong không gian của quán, để thưởng thức âm nhạc theo  phong cách bar._  

 
 

_Nexttop Club  còn được biết đến như một bar chuyên nghiệp. Nó vẫn được gọi là bar _ _Nexttop Club__  với những đêm diễn được đầu tư công phu, quy tụ những ca sĩ người mẫu  tên tuổi của làng giải trí như: Đàm Vĩnh Hưng, Tuấn Hưng, Đan  Trường,Phan Đình Tùng, Siu Black,_ _Kỳ Phương, Minh Hằng,_* ....*  
 
 
 
 
_Với thiết kế hiện đại, không gian_ _Nexttop Club__  mang đến cho bạn cảm giác như tách biệt hoàn toàn với thế giới bên  ngoài. Hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng được lắp đặt theo đúng tiêu chuẩn của  một club. Cho dù đứng ở bất cứ vị trí nào bạn có thể thưởng thức tất cả  những hiệu ứng âm thanh ánh sáng cực kỳ hoành tráng tại Nexttop._ 
 

 
_Không  gian sang trọng của Nexttop có sức chứa lên đến nghìn người, tha hồ để  bạn lắc lư cuồng nhiệt theo những vũ điệu sôi động trong ánh đèn lấp  lánh. Hướng đến sự hiện đại và trẻ trung, Nexttop sử dụng những gam màu trẻ  trung nhất cùng màu sắc của các loại đèn laser, đèn pha… bạn sẽ thật sự bị choáng ngợp._  
 

_Sau một  ngày làm việc mệt mỏi, tinh thần bạn sẽ hưng phấn hơn với ly cocktail  mát lạnh thoảng mùi rượu và những điệu nhảy sôi động tại Nexttop  trong không gian sôi động của những giai điệu hòa trộn giữa Hip Hop và  House với dàn âm thanh và ánh sáng cực kỳ hoành tráng tại Nexttop Club  – một điểm hẹn mới dành cho các bạn trẻ. Chắc chắn bạn không thể đứng  yên trước những vũ điệu của các phù thủy mix nhạc nổi tiếng!_ *Chương trình đặc biệt 
* 

*Vào tối 3/3 có sự xuất hiện của* *ca sỹ Đan Trường:*  **

*Thông tin cho bạn* _Nexttop Club_ _Địa  chỉ:_ *số 2 Hoàng Minh Giám – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội* _Điện thoại:_ *043 555 89 39 /0936 98 99 96* _Mail:_* nexttopclubhanoi@theluxuryvietnam.com* _Facebook:_ http://www.facebook.com/nexttopvietnam

----------


## Cần 1 cái tên

chỉ biết nói quá đẳng cấp. Bay bay bay.  :cuoi1:

----------

